# ICSI to increase fertilisation rates for donor sperm



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello Crystal

I've just had an IVF cycle where I produced 8 eggs, 6 mature and only 3 fertilised using donor sperm.  I was told the sperm sample was of good quality.

For my next cycle, would ICSI increase fertilisation rates?  I wondering if the sample was good this means my other 3 eggs were not, and that's why they didn't fertilise.  Is there any truth that the eggs of older women are tougher and that ICSI might help fertilise those that would struggle under IVF? 

Many thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

wizard said:


> Hello Crystal
> 
> I've just had an IVF cycle where I produced 8 eggs, 6 mature and only 3 fertilised using donor sperm. I was told the sperm sample was of good quality.
> 
> ...


Hello,

3 out of 6 is a reasonable fertilisation rate of 50%. Normal fertilisation rate is 60-80% but his does vary quite a lot. ICSI can be useful to try and improve fertilisation rates but it does have drawbacks, only mature eggs on the day of egg collection can be injected, there is a risk of the eggs being damaged and although a sperm has been injected there is still no guarantee of fertilisation.

It is unusual to get 100% fertilisation, in most groups of eggs there are a few that dont fertilise.

Your clinic can advise you if they think ICSI would be a better option for you.

I havent heard anything to suggest ICSI is better for older patients - sperm quality and history are usually the only criteria for deciding on IVF or ICSI.

Best wishes


----------

